# Bordernese Puppies (Border Collie X Bernese)



## Reble (Dec 8, 2011)

Wanted to thank Matt73 for being there last night.

Well all was a little scary at first, her water broke but nothing progressing through the night, so decided to take her to the vet's first thing this morning, they do not know why, no pups where stuck but we decided she would be way too tired to do the birthing herself with Oxytocin and than wait and see, would be taking a chance of her water being broke for so long which would not be good, so went ahead and did a C- Section.

Tabitha is home and comfortable with all *13 puppies.*

Now the fun begins trying to make sure they all get their milk being only 8 teats and 13 puppies.

She might need a *few prayers *to handle such a big family thanks.

Picture of Tabitha and her family home resting and getting to the milk bar.

She needs fluids for the next 8 hours, antibiotics and pain meds for the next 7 days.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh poor girl. When I worked at the vets, c-sections were so difficult, trying to get the puppies born, rubbed, all fluids out of their mouth, and with a litter so large, lots of hands needed. Hope she feels better soon. Congratulations on so many babies.


----------



## Reble (Dec 8, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Oh poor girl. When I worked at the vets, c-sections were so difficult, trying to get the puppies born, rubbed, all fluids out of their mouth, and with a litter so large, lots of hands needed. Hope she feels better soon. Congratulations on so many babies.


You are so correct, we had two young girls, and I helping.

My hubby tried but was not having much luck in getting them going.

They where hard to get going, being they where under the anesthesia.

A few where really hard to get them breathing.

We had to give them all some oxygen.

Before we could get one going there where two more being offered to us from the vet. We sure where all busy.

The vet was not far off she thought she might have 12 pups.

I must say they took really good care of Tabitha and all the puppies.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 8, 2011)

so happy that all is well with your lovely girl and her brood. Got a story for ya, I was the manager and head groomer for a vet. There were two buildings beside each other, one the vets office one the pet grooming salon. I also used to be a vet assitant before learning to groom, so was called over to the hosp. many times to assist in c-sections or ortho surgery that needed more hands. One day I was very busy grooming dogs and needed to get some finished early for clients that were very picky about picking up their babies on time. Well wouldn't you know, the vet rang over, had a c-section on a large mixed breed with at least 10 puppies or more. Of course this is a matter of life or death, I ran over to the hosp. and brought my second groomer with me to assist. We had five helpers and one vet delivering puppies, all survived and there wasn't 10 but 13. When I got back to the grooming salon I was met by an irate client becuase her baby wasn't finished and ready for pickup. Well when I explained what had happened she didn't care. I calmly told her that saving those babies was just alittle more important then her picking up her baby on time, and if she wanted to wait I would gladly have her baby ready in half an hour. She went out to her car to wait, then when she picked up her baby, she said she was sorry, that she went to the hosp and they explained what had happened, I think she thought I was lieing, but found out the truth. Any way, she still had me groom her precious baby till the day it died, and always appreciated my dedication to the dogs.


----------



## Reble (Dec 8, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Any way, she still had me groom her precious baby till the day it died, and always appreciated my dedication to the dogs.


Loved the story thanks, and you are one heck of a lady.

Need more people like you.

Not sure if I could do this again, boy oh boy was one long morning.

My husband said when he was trying to help and so many had come out, looked over at the vet and seen we where only half way done. He was like a little boy, and was so excited and so proud of his Tabitha, when she was coming out of the anesthesia. she looked over at him and he knelt down beside her and gave him a big kiss..


----------



## Genie (Dec 8, 2011)

Glad there was a happy ending..... Whew....what a lot of babies.

I was surprised to see you had such trouble due to your wealth of experience whelping litters.

Congratulations


----------



## Reble (Dec 8, 2011)

Genie said:


> Glad there was a happy ending..... Whew....what a lot of babies.
> 
> I was surprised to see you had such trouble due to your wealth of experience whelping litters.
> 
> Congratulations


Thanks Gene,

This was a new one for me, and just did not feel right, she had no contractions.

Tabitha was panting, pacing not getting down to business and when she would get up was leaking fluids.

Always learning, but so glad we had a good ending and did not loose any so far, now all I can do is just make sure they are all nursing and making mom comfortable.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 8, 2011)

Bravo to you for being on top of things.......You save some little lives....





Now for the work to begin, I bet. You may be looking at supplementing? Keep us updated.


----------



## Reble (Dec 8, 2011)

Miniv said:


> Bravo to you for being on top of things.......You save some little lives....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will for sure, I know one thing I will be sleeping near by for the next week for sure, and someone will be home with them at all times, so hubby gets to take over when I have to go run errands etc.

Also will be weighing them daily for awhile.

Here is a picture after Mom finally decided to go out for a toilet break and get some nice mixed canned food and a good big drink of water.

She was not long that is for sure, so had to take it quickly.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow. Just amazing. That is a lot of puppies. I look forward to watching them grow!


----------



## chandab (Dec 8, 2011)

Reble said:


> View attachment 5096














If we didn't already have two dogs, I'd be tempted to say I want one.


----------



## chandab (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok, I saw your post on Matt's thread, so I have a question or two. Is Tabitha a Bordernese? And, what was the dad to the pups?


----------



## Reble (Dec 8, 2011)

chandab said:


> Ok, I saw your post on Matt's thread, so I have a question or two. Is Tabitha a Bordernese? And, what was the dad to the pups?


Yes Tabitha is a Bordernese and the Dad is Bernese.

Picture of Daddy


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2011)

I LOVE Bernese dogs! (Is it true they have a short life span?) How about the Bordernese?

Lovely dogs! WHEW what an ordeal! I'm glad Tabitha had so much help! That's a whole HERD of puppies!





Congrats!! More pics as they grow please! Any more pics of mom?


----------



## Reble (Dec 8, 2011)

REO said:


> I LOVE Bernese dogs! (Is it true they have a short life span?) How about the Bordernese?
> 
> Lovely dogs! WHEW what an ordeal! I'm glad Tabitha had so much help! That's a whole HERD of puppies!
> 
> ...


Yes is true short life span, but with the border collie mix should be a longer life span.

Here is another couple of pictures of Mom


----------



## bevann (Dec 9, 2011)

Will these pups be 3/4 Bernese?Have you done this same breeding before? Pretty mom-dad's no slacker either.


----------



## chandab (Dec 9, 2011)

Reble said:


> Yes Tabitha is a Bordernese and the Dad is Bernese.
> 
> Picture of Daddy
> 
> View attachment 5097


Both parents are beautiful.


----------



## REO (Dec 9, 2011)

She's lovely





I want one! Not sure if my dog would let me have a new doggie though.


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2011)

bevann said:


> Will these pups be 3/4 Bernese?Have you done this same breeding before? Pretty mom-dad's no slacker either.


My first litter was with this mix of 10 puppies.

They do look more like dad when full grown.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 9, 2011)

wow 13 puppys,,,thay are beautiful



my doggy had 11 puppys and wow what a night mare

that was...it is hard work for the owner to have so many puppys....good luck


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> wow 13 puppys,,,thay are beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must fully agree, sleeping on the coach to be near her, watching she does not lay on one, and checking to make sure each one has equal time and full bellies, Making sure mom goes out for toilet breaks, and eating and drinking OK

but in the long run, so nice to see them bouncing and growing into someone's best friend.


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 9, 2011)

No probs, Mary



So happy that Tabitha is doing fine after surgery.

I love when the first week is over; I get so nervous at whelping time and that first week when you can (and often do) have complications of one kind or another. Mine are just over two weeks and they're just starting to "play" and be fun



Can't wait to see your little ones develop.


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2011)

Just a quick update only 2 days old and Tabitha is doing such a great job.

Nursing all 13 of them with only 8 teats..

I think they look bigger already...


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh they are gorgeous and Tabitha is just beautiful (Dad's a handsome fella too!). What a clever girl she is, and yes, the pups do look as though they have grown already!








My original Great Dane had 13 pups in her first litter so I do know what you are in for, work wise, over the next 8 weeks or so - but the fun and enjoyment far outweighs all the hard work! (my girl didn't have a c section so at least I didn't have that to worry about!)

Really looking forward to loads of pictures and regular updates as Tabitha's new family progresses.

Congratulations!


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 10, 2011)

They look great



What a great job you and Tabitha are doing


----------



## Reble (Dec 11, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> They look great
> 
> 
> 
> What a great job you and Tabitha are doing


thanks Matt

I thought you might get a chuckle out of this.

Had someone email me and ask if I could take a picture of the males on one side and the females on the other.

Make sure their heads are facing the camera, so they could see their faces...

I was nice



and said maybe we should wait awhile until they are older and mom will not be so upset with me disturbing her and her puppies.


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 11, 2011)

lol I find so many people don't get how stressful it is for the mom and us breeders. Taking individual pcitures (or even group shots...especially with that number



) is definitely last on the list of priorities, I'm sure


----------

